# Is my V in Season?



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, my recently adopted 7.5 year old V has suddenly changed overnight. We have had her for three weeks now, and she has been shy and timid around other people and certainly around other dogs, but she has bonded well with me and my wife with typical V traits. We found out at the back end of last week that she was last mated in December of 2010, which means that her season should be due any time I guess. I am now thinking that it started yesterday evening, we had gone out for a long walk along the beach and through the woods at Dunwich in Suffolk and then played ball for a bit until she was properly tired. We went out for dinner and then when we got back she was very subdued sitting a lot and most things seemed like a chore for her, even eating.

I thought she was probably still tired from the earlier walk, but this morning she is very similar. She would not go for her morning walk, preferring to sit, she only picked up the pace when we turned around to go home. she is not wagging her tail anywhere near as much as she was yesterday morning, and I have noticed that it is curved around her vulva and that her back is arched and her back legs seem to be straighter. From the little I have read so far this would suggest that she is in season but I have not noticed any discharge but I am guessing that this would not necessarily on the first day. She has been whining a little more also.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Doesn't sound like coming into season to me. Her behavior indicates that she is in pain, she is a senior dog now and the outing may have been more than she was able to handle. The first thing that I would do is make an appointment with a vet to see what is going on with her and also set a time for her to be spayed.

It may be as simple as being tired and sore from exhurtion, but you want to make sure.


----------



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks DixiesMom, i have been thinking that myself as the day has wore on. She get so excited chasing a ball around the park and just doesn't want to stop.


----------

